# tappan lake lily pad eradication



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

saw a guy in an airboat spraying the lily pads on the east end. are they killing the pads? hope they are not fertilizing them, they are spreading without any help needed.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I also heard that they were thinking about doing Piedmont. The pads and weeds are out of control on alot of lakes. I hope they just kill them back a little. Whatever they do will only be temporary.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

NOOOOOO!!!!!! why would they kill them??? i love fishing them. dang it!


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

im with you bad bub!!!! we fished the wed tourney down at piedmont and all 5 of our keepers were caught out of the weeds!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i live in the pads at tappan from june till they die in the fall. best way to get away from the traffic. not to mention a few tourny wins from them....


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

The spraying is to limit the spread of American Lotus, an invasive species that tends to choke out native plants, and also open lanes through the growth. You can check out the MWCD announcement about the spraying at www.mwcd.org/news/2010/07/23


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Weeds equal bass. Seems to me that the more weeds a lake has, to a certain extent, the more bass you will catch. I can remember when Back Bay VA was weed choked, it was full of big bass. When the weeds died the bass left.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

norseangler said:


> The spraying is to limit the spread of American Lotus, an invasive species that tends to choke out native plants, and also open lanes through the growth. You can check out the MWCD announcement about the spraying at www.mwcd.org/news/2010/07/23


why is it named the american lotus if it isn't native to america???? kinda odd. but i still love that plant and it will be greatly missed.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> why is it named the american lotus if it isn't native to america???? kinda odd. but i still love that plant and it will be greatly missed.


I have no idea. I imagine its just not native to this part of North America. I didn't realize it wasn't a native species, but I had noticed it had spread significantly this spring. I don't get the impression they are trying to eradicate them, just knock 'em back and also open some lanes (which will help us get to the fish). If I find out any more, I'll have it on my blog and post here as well.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

norseangler said:


> I have no idea. I imagine its just not native to this part of North America. I didn't realize it wasn't a native species, but I had noticed it had spread significantly this spring. I don't get the impression they are trying to eradicate them, just knock 'em back and also open some lanes (which will help us get to the fish). If I find out any more, I'll have it on my blog and post here as well.


it was definately spreading out of control, but i was one guy that was coaching it along! there's nothing like hooking a good one in that stuff and going through battle to try any get him out! i hope they don't hurt too much of it.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

still spraying saturday, can see thay are turning brown...this is the most i have seen at tappan, really spread this year!!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I thought that you should not kill weeds in ponds and lakes when its hot. They say that the decaying plants take all of the oxygen out of the water. Do you guys think that there will be any pad fishing at tappen this fall?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

was out there the past 2 days. i can definately tell where they sprayed. lots of them are dieing. however there are alot that are still alive and well


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

chopper said:


> I thought that you should not kill weeds in ponds and lakes when its hot. They say that the decaying plants take all of the oxygen out of the water. Do you guys think that there will be any pad fishing at tappen this fall?


A few years ago, high water killed off a lot of the lotus at Tappan in early September. When the water went back down, the dying pads were a huge bass magnet.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

im only seeing 10-15% dying off,(as of 11am today) still a TON of fresh greenery!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> im only seeing 10-15% dying off,(as of 11am today) still a TON of fresh greenery!


so glad to hear this. hopefully i'll get a day out there in the next few weeks before it gets any worse.


----------

